
Pokéapi – The Pokemon RESTful API - tsudot
http://pokeapi.co/
======
NicoJuicy
I think it would be usefull at which generation the pokémon appeared.

Eg. Pokémon Red & Blue = Generation 1

------
Slackwise
I would have called it Snorlax, because 'Rest'[1] is his signature move. Or
SnorlAPI. Whatever.

[1]:
[http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Rest_(move)](http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Rest_\(move\))

